# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Լիվերպուլ / Liverpool FC

## Sagittarius

Բա եղա՞վ, Հարգելիներս, կարգին ճաշակով ժողովուրդ եք, ո՞նց կարայք էս թեման բաց թողել :Dntknw: 

Դե կփորձեմ այդ սխալը ուղղել… Այստեղ կզրուցենք աշխարհի ամենալեգենդար ակուբներից մեկի մասին՝ Լիվերպուլ, ակումբ, որի թիվ մեկ հարստությունը սեփական երկրպագուներն են (ոչ մի արքայական բյուջե այն չի կարող գնել)




պաշտոնական կայք

հուսով եմ ակումբում կան այս ակումբի երկրպագուներ

YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Farfalla (18.01.2010), Gayl (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բա եղա՞վ, Հարգելիներս, կարգին ճաշակով ժողովուրդ եք, ո՞նց կարայք էս թեման բաց թողել
> 
> Դե կփորձեմ այդ սխալը ուղղել… Այստեղ կզրուցենք աշխարհի ամենալեգենդար ակուբներից մեկի մասին՝ Լիվերպուլ, ակումբ, որի թիվ մեկ հարստությունը սեփական երկրպագուներն են (ոչ մի արքայական բյուջե այն չի կարող գնել)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> պաշտոնական կայք
> 
> ...


Հզոր թիմա,աշխարհում չկա Լիվերպուլի պես համառ ակումբ, իհարկե կան երկրպագուներ ես բոլոր անգլիական թմերի երկրպագուն եմ, առաջին հերթին Արսենալի, բայց դե միշտ էլ անգլիացիների կողմից եմ եղել:

----------

Sagittarius (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

7 	Liverpool 	21 	10 	4 	7 	38 	26 	12 	34
Տոտենհեմին զիճում է 4 միավորով, եթե կարողանա առաջ անցնել 4 րդ տեղ կգա, թե չէ առանց Լիվերպուլի Չեմպիոնների Լիգան բանի նման չի, չնայած էս տարի արժանի էր:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ անգլիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ, բայց առաջին հերթին Լիվերպուլի...
Չեմպիոների լիգայում Լիվերպուլի տեղը անկասկած կզգացվի, կարելաի ա հիշել Լիվերպուլ Միլան եզրափակիչը, կամ անցած տարվա Լիվերպուլ Չելսի թրիլերը :Ok: , ցավոք, հիմա Լիվերպուլի համար լավ ժամանակներ չեն :Sad:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ անգլիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ, բայց առաջին հերթին Լիվերպուլի...
> Չեմպիոների լիգայում Լիվերպուլի տեղը անկասկած կզգացվի, կարելաի ա հիշել Լիվերպուլ Միլան եզրափակիչը, կամ անցած տարվա Լիվերպուլ Չելսի թրիլերը, ցավոք, հիմա Լիվերպուլի համար լավ ժամանակներ չեն


Չելսիի խաղը վերջն էր, եթե Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալում գոնե մեկը անգլիական չլինի ուրեմն կարելի է ասել չհաջողված ֆինալ ա եղել:

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս տարվա ՉԼում ինձ համար ֆավորիտ են Արսենալը ու Չելսին, տենանք,

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Gayl (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էս տարվա ՉԼում ինձ համար ֆավորիտ են Արսենալը ու Չելսին, տենանք,


Հեսա ակումբում խոշոր մասշտաբների հասնող կռիվ ա սկսվելու :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հեսա ակումբում խոշոր մասշտաբների հասնող կռիվ ա սկսվելու


դե գիտես, Լիվերպուլի բալեշիկները էտ հարցում ատկազ չունեն

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Gayl (17.01.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էն էմոցիաները, որ ես ապրեցի էս խաղի վախտ ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ, 
Իմ տեսած լավագույն ֆուտբոլային հադիպումն էր

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էն էմոցիաները, որ ես ապրեցի էս խաղի վախտ ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ, 
> Իմ տեսած լավագույն ֆուտբոլային հադիպումն էր


Այսպիսի խաղեր հազարից մեկ են լինում,իսկ էս խաղից հետո իսկականից Էսիենին սկսեցի հարգել, էտ օրը չկար լավագույն խաղացող, բոլորն էլ լավագույն էին:

----------

Sagittarius (17.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Sagittarius մերսի թեմայի համար  :Smile: 
Լիվերպուլս ինձ էս սեզոնին էնքանա լացացրել ու սթրեսի մեջ գցել, որ էլ ասելու չի, բայց հույսով եմ, որ վեջում ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: 
Եթե անցած տուրում Սթոուք Սիթիին հաղթեին շատ լավ կլիներ, բայց դե...
Սպասում եմ Տոտենհեմի հետ հանդիպմանը, ամենակարևոր խաղերից մեկնա լինելու, հաղթանակը օդի պես կարևորա

----------

Sagittarius (18.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լիվերպուլը իմ մոտ հակասական տպավորություններա թողում, մեկ համակրում եմ,մեկ հակակրում :Jpit: 
Էս տարի յավնո Բենիտեսի մոտ ինչ-որ բան էն չի ու նման մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստներ ձեռք բերելով Լիվերպուլը կամաց-կամաց կմոտենա միջակների մակարդակին, Տոռռեսն ու Ջերրարդը հավերժական չեն,Լիվերին նոր աստղեր են պետք :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիվերպուլը իմ մոտ հակասական տպավորություններա թողում, մեկ համակրում եմ,մեկ հակակրում
> Էս տարի յավնո Բենիտեսի մոտ ինչ-որ բան էն չի ու նման մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստներ ձեռք բերելով Լիվերպուլը կամաց-կամաց կմոտենա միջակների մակարդակին, Տոռռեսն ու Ջերրարդը հավերժական չեն,Լիվերին նոր աստղեր են պետք


Համաձայն եմ, կազմը թույլ ա... Ալոնսոյին էլ ծախեցին, կենտրոնը վաբշե թուլացրին...  
թմի ղեկավարության սելեկթյոն աշխատանքը դուրս չի գալիս, ճիշտ ա՝ լավ ա որ չեն փորձում միոլիոների գնով արհեստական, ոգուծ զուրկ թիմ ստեղծեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում այսօրվա ֆուտբոլում գոյատևելու համար ավելի շատ աստղեր են պետք, գոնե պետք է կարողանան ծագող աստղեր գտնել, այդ առումով Բենիտեսի բաց թողումը երևում ա, վեց տարի Կարմիրների մարզիչ լինելուվ, փոխարինող սերունդի խնդիրը չլուծեց...




> Sagittarius մերսի թեմայի համար 
> Լիվերպուլս ինձ էս սեզոնին էնքանա լացացրել ու սթրեսի մեջ գցել, որ էլ ասելու չի, բայց հույսով եմ, որ վեջում ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: 
> Եթե անցած տուրում Սթոուք Սիթիին հաղթեին շատ լավ կլիներ, բայց դե...
> Սպասում եմ Տոտենհեմի հետ հանդիպմանը, ամենակարևոր խաղերից մեկնա լինելու, հաղթանակը օդի պես կարևորա


Հասցեդ լավն ա :Smile:  Շատ կարևոր խաղ ա լինելու ու Բենիտեսի վրա ճնշումը շատ մեծ ա լինելու, 
իրա վիճակը լուրջ ա, բալեշիկները արդեն շատ լուրջ քննադատում են Ռաֆային
http://www.facebook.com/LiverpoolFC?ref=share
ֆեյսբուկում Կարմիրների գրուպեն  :Clapping:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլ 1-0 Էվերթոն

Սզկբունքային դերբիում հաղթանակի շնորհիվ Կարմիրները տեղափոխվում են չորրորդ հորիզոնական :Clapping: 

Team________P_________PTS	

1 Man United_25_________56	

2 Chelsea____24_________55	

3 Arsenal____24_________49	

4 Liverpool___25_________44

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Farfalla (07.02.2010), Gayl (07.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Տորեսը նախընտրում է «Բարսելոնան»*


Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» ու Իսպանիայի ազգային հավաքականի հարձակվող Ֆերնանդո Տորեսը կնախընտրի տեղափոխվել «Բարսելոնա», եթե «կարմիրներին», այնուամենայնիվ, հարկ լինի վաճառել թիմի առաջատարներին` պարտքերի մի մասը մարելու համար: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է իսպանական sport.es-ը:
«Չելսին» ու «Մանչեսթեր Սիթին» նույնպես դեմ չեն 25-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստին, ով ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում անցկացրած 21 խաղում դարձել է 13 գոլի հեղինակ, տեսնել իրենց կազմերում: Բայց Տորեսը հակված է տեղափոխվել կատալոնական ակումբ:

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

1  	Chelsea  	29  	20  	4  	5  	69  	27  	42  	64
2 	Arsenal 	30 	20 	4 	6 	71 	33 	38 	64
3 	Manchester United 	29 	20 	3 	6 	67 	24 	43 	63
4 	Tottenham Hotspur 	29 	15 	7 	7 	53 	28 	25 	52
5 	Manchester City 	27 	13 	10 	4 	52 	35 	17 	49
6 	Liverpool 	29 	14 	6 	9 	45 	29 	16 	48

----------


## Sagittarius

Էէէէէէէ,,, Գայլ ջան,, էլ մի ասա,, հեչ լավ չի վիճակը, էսքանից հետո ՈւԵՖԱի լիգայում էլ Լիլին տարվեցին..... մնում ա Լիվերպուլի բալեշիկները Մանչի բալեշիկների նման փող հավաքեն, և թիմը փրկեն..... սրանք էլ Ռեալի մյուս ծայրահեղությունն են, վոբշե նորմալ ֆուտբոլիստ չեն առնում,,, էղածն էլ ծախում են... :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Էէէէէէէ,,, Գայլ ջան,, էլ մի ասա,, հեչ լավ չի վիճակը, էսքանից հետո ՈւԵՖԱի լիգայում էլ Լիլին տարվեցին..... մնում ա Լիվերպուլի բալեշիկները Մանչի բալեշիկների նման փող հավաքեն, և թիմը փրկեն..... սրանք էլ Ռեալի մյուս ծայրահեղությունն են, վոբշե նորմալ ֆուտբոլիստ չեն առնում,,, էղածն էլ ծախում են...


Հա Լիլի պարտության մասին իմացա, էս տարի Լիվերը իմ նեռվեր շատ հետ խաղաց, դարձելա շարքային ակումբ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Լիվերին մնացելա ընդամենը 8 խաղ և պետք է չորրորդ տեղ գա, եթե չեմ սխալվում մյուս շաբաթ Մանչի հետա խաղում:
Ի դեպ բալեշիկների վրով ինձ թվումա որ այդպիսի բան անեն ավելի շատ փող կհավաքեն Լիվերի բալեշիկները շատ-շատ են երևի ամենաշատը անգլիական բոլոր ակումբներից:

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլ 4 - 1 Պորթսմութ

 Torres (26)
 Babel (28)
Aquilani (32)
 Torres (77)  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Gayl (16.03.2010), Yellow Raven (16.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

4	Тоттенхэм 	52	29	15	7	7	53	28	25	 
5	Ливерпуль	51	30	15	6	9	49	30	19
Ընդամենը 1 միավոր ա հետ մնում, բայց մյուս շաբաթ Մանչի հետա խաղալու ու Մանչի դաշտում :Think: , իրա դաշտում եթե չեմ սխալվում 2:0 կրեց, տենանք ոնց կլինի, Մանչին թող հաղթի որ Արսենալը առաջ գնա :LOL:  ու իքն էլ գա 4-րդ տեղ, թե չէ առանց Լիվերպուլ ՉԼ չի լինում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Բայց ճիշտն ասած հույս չունեմ, ոչ Լիվերպուլը կհելնի չորրորդ տեղ :Sad:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ճիշտն ասած հույս չունեմ, ոչ Լիվերպուլը կհելնի չորրորդ տեղ


Իսկ ես ունեմ, եթե Լիվերը անգամ վաղը պարտվի դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է,Տոտենհեմը Արսենալի,Չելսիի,Մանչեստրի հետ խաղեր ունի :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Սիթին էլ կա այնտեղ, մի միավոր պակաս ունի, բայց երկու խաղ զապաս ունի..

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սիթին էլ կա այնտեղ, մի միավոր պակաս ունի, բայց երկու խաղ զապաս ունի..


Սիթիին ռադ արա ոնց որ խաղերը ծախի, ախր դու չգիտես, որ Լիվերը եթե կոտոշները տնկեց ուրեմն փրկություն չկա, դրա նման համառ թիմ չկա, իսկ Մանչին կամ կրելույա կամ էլ նիչյա

----------


## Farfalla

Վերջապես նորմալ հաշվով հաղթանակ :Smile: 
Լիվերպուլը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ ավելի լավա խաղում, քան ավելի թույլերի հետ: Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր խաղ կլինի, կարևորը Ռունիին խաղալու հնարավորություն չտան:

----------

Sagittarius (18.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Մի տեսակ Լիվերպուլը նստելա համեմատած անցած տարիների....

----------


## Gayl

> Վերջապես նորմալ հաշվով հաղթանակ
> Լիվերպուլը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ ավելի լավա խաղում, քան ավելի թույլերի հետ: Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր խաղ կլինի, կարևորը Ռունիին խաղալու հնարավորություն չտան:


Դե Ռունիին պահել չկա, կարող է պատահի որ խաղը չստացվի, բայց որ չթողնեն ոչ մի րոպե չշնչի այ էտ մեկը չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Liverpool 	2 - 0	 Lille

Խաղի 60րդ րոպեն է ընթանում

Գոլեր՝ Ջերարդ, Տոռես :Smile:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2010), Gayl (19.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Liverpool  3- 0	 Lille

Վերջին գոլը կրկին Տոռեսը, խաղն ավարտված է, Լիվերպուլը ՈՒԵՖԱի լիգայի 1/4 եզրափակիչում է :Smile:

----------

Gayl (19.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Liverpool  3- 0	 Lille
> 
> Վերջին գոլը կրկին Տոռեսը, խաղն ավարտված է, Լիվերպուլը ՈՒԵՖԱի լիգայի 1/4 եզրափակիչում է


Մանրից խելքի են գալիս, ապրեն տղերքը գոնե չեմպիոն լինեն:Մանչի խաղն էլ կրելու են :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Սա էլ գոլերը

----------

Sagittarius (19.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Manchester Unt. 2-1 Livepool
Ռունի՝  12               Տոռես` 5
Պառկ`  60
Ցավոք, խաղը չեմ կարողացել նայել, ուստի Լիվերպուլի խաղի որակի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, ամեն դեպքում ցավալի պարտություն ա, Լիվերպուլին այս պահին միավորները օդի նման անհրաժեշտ էին... :Sad:

----------

Gayl (23.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Լիվերպուլ-Սանդեռլենդ 3:0 տոռեսը դուբլ ա արել:
ժող ասում եմ կարողա՞ Լիվերը ուշքիա գալիս, մյուս տարի, ոչ Մանչեստր Սիթին և ոչ էլ Տոտենհեմը ՉԼ չեն մասնակցելու :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (29.03.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

*Լիվերպուլ-Սանդեռլենդ 3:0*




Տոռռեսի առաջին գոլը շատ լավնա  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010), Sagittarius (30.03.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

2010-04-04 Բիրմինգեմ - Լիվերպուլ 
2010-04-10 Լիվերպուլ - Ֆուլհեմ 
2010-04-17 Լիվերպուլ – Վեսթ Հեմ 
2010-04-24 Բյորնլի - Լիվերպուլ
2010-05-01 Լիվերպուլ - Չելսի
2010-05-09 Հալլ Սիթի – Լիվերպուլ

Բացի Չելսիից, մնացած թիմերին հանգիստ կարելիա հաղթել: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ և Մանչեստր Սիթին և Տոտենհեմը առաջատարների հետ խաղեր ունեն, 4-դր տեղի համար պայքարը շարունակվումա:

----------

Gayl (31.03.2010), Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> 2010-04-04 Բիրմինգեմ - Լիվերպուլ 
> 2010-04-10 Լիվերպուլ - Ֆուլհեմ 
> 2010-04-17 Լիվերպուլ – Վեսթ Հեմ 
> 2010-04-24 Բյորնլի - Լիվերպուլ
> 2010-05-01 Լիվերպուլ - Չելսի
> 2010-05-09 Հալլ Սիթի – Լիվերպուլ
> 
> Բացի Չելսիից, մնացած թիմերին հանգիստ կարելիա հաղթել: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ և Մանչեստր Սիթին և Տոտենհեմը առաջատարների հետ խաղեր ունեն, 4-դր տեղի համար պայքարը շարունակվումա:


Այդպես մի ասա օրինակ ես հավատում եմ, որ Չելսիին կհաղթի:

----------


## Farfalla

> Այդպես մի ասա օրինակ ես հավատում եմ, որ Չելսիին կհաղթի:


Ես էլ եմ հավատում, որ կհաղթի, ասածս են էր, որ մնացածներից թիմերից ամենաուժեղը Չելսինա: 
Բայց դե սկզբից թող էսօր հաղթի

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլ 4-1 Բենֆիկա

Տոռեսը դարձել է դուբլի հեղինակ,
Լիվերպուլը ՈՒԵՖԱի Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչում է, Ֆուլհեմի, Ատլետիկոյի և Համբուրգի հետ միասին, ուշագրավ է, որ ֆինալը լինելու է հենց Համբուրգում :Smile:

----------

Gayl (09.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (09.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լիվերպուլ 4-1 Բենֆիկա
> 
> Տոռեսը դարձել է դուբլի հեղինակ,
> Լիվերպուլը ՈՒԵՖԱի Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչում է, Ֆուլհեմի, Ատլետիկոյի և Համբուրգի հետ միասին, ուշագրավ է, որ ֆինալը լինելու է հենց Համբուրգում


Մոռացել էի հա էտ խաղի մասին, ախպեր ես Լիվերից բան չեմ հասկանում, կամ անկապ թմերին կրվում ա կամ էլ ջարդում ա:Հալալ ա Տոռեսին, աշխարհի լավագույն կենտրոն հարձակվողին իհարկե Դիդիեից հետո :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Նոր Մրցաշրջան՝ Նոր Մարզազգեստ



...

----------

h.s. (10.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

...



 :Love:  գիտեմ՝ պտի չդիմանամ ու առնեմ :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (12.04.2010), Gayl (10.04.2010), h.s. (10.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Լիվերպուլի մարզիչ Ռաֆա(ի՞նչ Ռաֆայել :LOL:  :LOL: ) Բենիտեսը Յուվենտուսից առաջարկ է ստացել և  մտածելու համար ընդամենը տաս օր ժամանակ, սակայն Բենիտեսը միտք ունի մինչև 2014 թ. մնալ Լիվերպուլում: Մյուս կողմից (Sagittarius ջան կողքդ մի հատ վալերյանկա դիր :LOL:  :LOL: ) Բենիտեսի վրա աչք ունի Ռեալ Մադրիդը, բայց, ըստ Բենիտեսի, պաշտոնական առաջարկ չի ստացել: Բացի այդ, Բենիտեսի գործակալ Կիլյոնը պատմել է, որ Չինաստանից ինչ-որ ներդրող, որի անունը հույժ գաղտնի է պահվում, պատրաստ է ակումբը գնել ամերիկացիներից: Մասնավորապես, նա նշել է, որ ակումբի ձեռքբերման դեպքում իր աջակցությունն է երաշխավորում իսպանացի մարզչին:




> «Бенитес хочет доработать в «Ливерпуле» до 2014 года, пока действует его текущий контракт», заявил агент Бенитеса Мануэль Гарсия Кильон
> 
> «Безусловно, ситуация в клубе находится в подвешенном состоянии, особенно сейчас, когда будущее команды неизвестно», добавил агент, комментируя финансовую нестабильность клуба
> 
> «Если в дальнейшем финансовая состоятельность будет устойчивой, то и для Бенитеса это станет хорошей мотивацией остаться в клубе»
> 
> Также Кильон рассказал, о том, что, некий инвестор из Китая, имя которого держится в строжайшей тайне, готовый приобрести клуб у американских владельцев, обратился к Бенитесу на днях и заверил его, что в случае покупки команды, он гарантирует свою поддержку испанскому наставнику.
> 
> «У китайцев есть интерес к покупке клуба. Одно из главных условий с их стороны – Рафа должен остаться менеджером в команде», сообщил агент Бенитеса
> ...


http://www.myliverpool.ru/news/budus...010-04-15-3939

----------

Sagittarius (16.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ...
> 
> 
>  գիտեմ՝ պտի չդիմանամ ու առնեմ


Ճիշտն էլ դու կանես :LOL: , լիվերինը ավելի էժան ա քան Արսենալինը երեկ փորձի համար ասի բզբզամ տեսնեմ ոնց են առնում էն էլ իմ ուզածը գրեց որ հիմա չկա :Sad:  այ էս տիպի ա http://arsenal.prostoprint.com/product/arsenal-957495/ և այս մեկը http://arsenal.prostoprint.com/product/arsenal-641073/, անգամ չգիտեմ Հայաստանից կարամ պատվիրեմ թե չէ՞, բայց եթե իմացա որ լինում է ու Արսենալինը չկա անպայման Լիվերի էս մեկը կվերցնեմ շատ լավն ա ու ավելի էժան՝ http://shop.myliverpool.ru/product/s7shop-592614/

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիվերպուլի մարզիչ Ռաֆա(ի՞նչ Ռաֆայել) Բենիտեսը Յուվենտուսից առաջարկ է ստացել և  մտածելու համար ընդամենը տաս օր ժամանակ, սակայն Բենիտեսը միտք ունի մինչև 2014 թ. մնալ Լիվերպուլում: Մյուս կողմից (Sagittarius ջան կողքդ մի հատ վալերյանկա դիր) Բենիտեսի վրա աչք ունի Ռեալ Մադրիդը, բայց, ըստ Բենիտեսի, պաշտոնական առաջարկ չի ստացել: Բացի այդ, Բենիտեսի գործակալ Կիլյոնը պատմել է, որ Չինաստանից ինչ-որ ներդրող, որի անունը հույժ գաղտնի է պահվում, պատրաստ է ակումբը գնել ամերիկացիներից: Մասնավորապես, նա նշել է, որ ակումբի ձեռքբերման դեպքում իր աջակցությունն է երաշխավորում իսպանացի մարզչին:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myliverpool.ru/news/budus...010-04-15-3939


որքան էլ, որ տարորինակ չհնչի, ուզում եմ, որ Բենիտեսը մնա, բայց պտի իրա սելեկցիոն քաղաքականությունը փոխի, չափից շատ ա գերագնահատում իրա մարզչական կարողությունները և թերագնահատում կայուն ֆուտբոլիստների անհրաժեշտությունը, տերերն էլ պտի մի քիչ ավելի շատ փող ծախսեն կազմ ձևավորելու վրա.
ես ամերիկացիք անգլիական ֆուտբոլը լռիվ քլնգում են :Angry2:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ճիշտն էլ դու կանես, լիվերինը ավելի էժան ա քան Արսենալինը երեկ փորձի համար ասի բզբզամ տեսնեմ ոնց են առնում էն էլ իմ ուզածը գրեց որ հիմա չկա այ էս տիպի ա http://arsenal.prostoprint.com/product/arsenal-957495/ և այս մեկը http://arsenal.prostoprint.com/product/arsenal-641073/, անգամ չգիտեմ Հայաստանից կարամ պատվիրեմ թե չէ՞, բայց եթե իմացա որ լինում է ու Արսենալինը չկա անպայման Լիվերի էս մեկը կվերցնեմ շատ լավն ա ու ավելի էժան՝ http://shop.myliverpool.ru/product/s7shop-592614/


Արսենալի պաշտոնական կայքում որոշակի բաներ գտա՝ օրինակ սա, տեղ էլի լիքը ապրանք կա, որ բզբզես, կտենաս, .... ստեղի լավը էն ա որ հա՛մ որակի վրա կասկած չկա, հա՛մ էլ վստահելի ա /գիտես, որ ապրանքը հաստատ քեզ կհասնի/

Հայաստան առաքում են՝ ստեղ

Քո պարագայում փոխադրումը իրականացվում է £18.00՝ գումարած հնարավոր հարկերը և մաքսատուրքերը:

----------

Gayl (16.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> որքան էլ, որ տարորինակ չհնչի, ուզում եմ, որ Բենիտեսը մնա, բայց պտի իրա սելեկցիոն քաղաքականությունը փոխի, չափից շատ ա գերագնահատում իրա մարզչական կարողությունները և թերագնահատում կայուն ֆուտբոլիստների անհրաժեշտությունը, տերերն էլ պտի մի քիչ ավելի շատ փող ծախսեն կազմ ձևավորելու վրա.
> ես ամերիկացիք անգլիական ֆուտբոլը լռիվ քլնգում են


Քո ամերիկացիք դեռ լավ են, մի հատ ուզբեկ միլիարդատեր Արսենալի ակցիաներից ա առել :LOL:  ու ուզում ա մինչև 30 տոկոս ակցիա առնի, թե ասա այ ուզբեկ գնա փլավ կեր :LOL: 
Ապեր Բենիտեսը շատ հզոր մարզիչ է:
Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե Լիվերը դարձավ ՈւԵՖԱ ի հաղթող կարող ա՞ ՉԼ մասնակցի, եթե չեմ սխալվում երբ Լիվերը Միլանի ձեռքից խլեց ՉԼ ի գավաթը  ինքը ՈՒԵՖԱ առաջին տեղ էր բռնել ու  ՉԼ ում մասնակցելու իրավունք տվեցին:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Քո ամերիկացիք դեռ լավ են, մի հատ ուզբեկ միլիարդատեր Արսենալի ակցիաներից ա առել ու ուզում ա մինչև 30 տոկոս ակցիա առնի, թե ասա այ ուզբեկ գնա փլավ կեր
> Ապեր Բենիտեսը շատ հզոր մարզիչ է:
> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե Լիվերը դարձավ ՈւԵՖԱ ի հաղթող կարող ա՞ ՉԼ մասնակցի, եթե չեմ սխալվում երբ Լիվերը Միլանի ձեռքից խլեց ՉԼ ի գավաթը  ինքը ՈՒԵՖԱ առաջին տեղ էր բռնել ու  ՉԼ ում մասնակցելու իրավունք տվեցին:


չէ, էտ տարի սենց եղավ, 
Լիվերպուլը դարձավ ՉԼ չեմպիոն, և ըստ ՈՒԵՖԱ կանոնակարգի իրավունք ուներ մասնակցելու ՉԼին, սակայն քանի որ Պրեմիեր Լիգայում Լիվերպուլը զբաղեցրեց հինգերորդ տեղը, և ամեն երկիր կարող էր առավելագույնը չորս թիմ ներկայացնել, Անգլիայի ֆեդերացիան հրաժարվեց չորրորդ թիմին /որը Սիթին էր, կամ Էվերթոնը, լավ չեմ հիշում/ զրկել ՉԼին մասնակցելու իրավունքից և այն տրամադրել Լիվերպուլին, ի վերջո ՈՒԵՖԱն տեղի տվեց, ու բացառություն արեց՝ ՉԼ պատմության մեջ առաջին և վերջին անգամ մի երկրի տալով հինգ տեղ :Cool: , բայց պայման դրվեց, որ Լիվերպուլը պետք է մասնակցի որակավորման հենց առաջին փուլից, այսինքն՝ էտ տարի Փյունիկը Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղալու շանս ուներ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (16.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> չէ, էտ տարի սենց եղավ, 
> Լիվերպուլը դարձավ ՉԼ չեմպիոն, և ըստ ՈՒԵՖԱ կանոնակարգի իրավունք ուներ մասնակցելու ՉԼին, սակայն քանի որ Պրեմիեր Լիգայում Լիվերպուլը զբաղեցրեց հինգերորդ տեղը, և ամեն երկիր կարող էր առավելագույնը չորս թիմ ներկայացնել, Անգլիայի ֆեդերացիան հրաժարվեց չորրորդ թիմին /որը Սիթին էր, կամ Էվերթոնը, լավ չեմ հիշում/ զրկել ՉԼին մասնակցելու իրավունքից և այն տրամադրել Լիվերպուլին, ի վերջո ՈՒԵՖԱն տեղի տվեց, ու բացառություն արեց՝ ՉԼ պատմության մեջ առաջին և վերջին անգամ մի երկրի տալով հինգ տեղ, բայց պայման դրվեց, որ Լիվերպուլը պետք է մասնակցի որակավորման հենց առաջին փուլից, այսինքն՝ էտ տարի Փյունիկը Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղալու շանս ուներ


 Հա ես էլ մի պահ հիշեցի, որ Լիվերը մի անգամ չորրորդ տեղից չի մտել ՉԼ ասի էտ ա ՈՒԵՖԱ ից ա մտել :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլի ապագա սեփականատերերի առաջ պայմաններից մեկը լինու է նոր մարզադաշտի կառուցումը
իսկ Էնֆի՞լդը... :Cray: 

հարցազրույց

----------

Gayl (18.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այսօր երեկոյան Լիվերպուլի իսպանացի հարձակվող Ֆերնանդո Տորեսը /Էլ Նինյո/ պետք է ենթարկվեր ծնկի վիրահատության:
> Վերականգնամ փուլը կտևի առնվազն վեց շաբաթ, այսինքն՝ նա բաց կթողի սեզոնի մնացած հանդիպումները. հուսանք նա կվերականգնվի մինչև Մունդիալը


աղբյուր՝

----------

Ambrosine (19.04.2010), Gayl (19.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> աղբյուր՝


Բարեհաջող վիրահատություն աշխարհի ամենահզոր կենտրոն հարձակվողին:

----------

Sagittarius (19.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Բարեհաջող վիրահատություն աշխարհի ամենահզոր կենտրոն հարձակվողին:


 ... Դավիդ Վիլյաից հետո  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլ 3-0 Վեսթ Հեմ  :Hands Up: 

Ի դեպ, առանց Տոռռես :Smile:

----------

Gayl (20.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Դե եթե առանց Տոռռես Վեսթ Հեմին էլ չհաղթեին, իրանց վառելն էլ քիչ կլիներ:
Հիմա կարևորը բարեհաջող Մադրիդ հասնեն ու լավ պատրաստվեն Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղին:

----------

Gayl (20.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ... Դավիդ Վիլյաից հետո


Ոչ թե Վիլյայից այլ Դրոգբայից, Վիլյան իմ ամենասիրելի հարձակվողներից է, սակայն Տոռռեսը ուրիշ է, Վիլյան բոյ չունի, իսկ կենտրոն հարձակվողի համար, բոյը, գլխի հարվածի ուժգնությունը շատ կարևոր է:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ատլետիկո- Լիվերպուլ

ՈՒԵՖԱյի լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ. առաջին հանդիպում

խաղը սկսվում է

----------

Gayl (23.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ատլետիկո-Լիվերպուլ 1-0  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ատլետիկո- Լիվերպուլ
> 
> ՈՒԵՖԱյի լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ. առաջին հանդիպում
> 
> խաղը սկսվում է


Մի գրամ չեմ կասկածում, որ Լիվերը չեմպիոնա դառնալու, իրանց դաշտում մոռթելու են:

----------


## Gayl

Բեռնլի-Լիվերպուլ 0-4 
Ջերրարդը դուբլ ա արել:

----------

Armen.181 (26.04.2010), Yellow Raven (26.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

գօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօ  օօօօօլ
Լիվերպուլ 2-0 Ատլետիկո

----------

Gayl (30.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Լիվերպուլ 2-1 Ատլետիկո  :Sad: 
Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ, որ կրվեց, գոնե էսքանից հետո Բենիտեսին ուղարկեն ուր որ պետքա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լիվերպուլ 2-1 Ատլետիկո 
> Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ, որ կրվեց, գոնե էսքանից հետո Բենիտեսին ուղարկեն ուր որ պետքա


Չեմ կարծում, թե Լիվերպուլի անհաջողությունների գլխավոր մեղավորը Բենիտեսնա :Smile:

----------

Gayl (30.04.2010), Sagittarius (01.05.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> Չեմ կարծում, թե Լիվերպուլի անհաջողությունների գլխավոր մեղավորը Բենիտեսնա


Գլխավոր մեղավորը Բենիտեսը չի, ինքը մեղավորներից մեկնա: Հիմա Լիվերպուլը մեծ փոփոխությունների կարիք ունի ու էդ փոփոխությունները, իմ կարծիքով, պետքա հենց Բենիտեսից սկսել: Ինքը լավ մարզիչա, բայց Լիվերպուլում իրան սպառելա  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Լիվերպուլ 2-1 Ատլետիկո 
> Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ, որ կրվեց, գոնե էսքանից հետո Բենիտեսին ուղարկեն ուր որ պետքա


Բենիտեսը ծնվել է Լիվերի համար,մի մոռացեք Լիվերի կամային հաղթանակները, չէ որ դրանց մասին մինչև հիմա հիշում են :Smile: :Եթե խաղը տեսել ես ապա ինքդ էլ կասես, թե ինչ գեղեցիկ էր խաղում Լիվերը, արագ և կտրուկ պասերով հակառակորդին խուճապի մեջ էր գցում:
Լիվերի խաղից միայն կարելի է հաճույք ստանալ, միայն վերջում ինչ որ բան չէր ստացվում, դա խաղացողների պակասից է:
Ի դեպ Մասկերանոն հոյակապ խաղաց, Լիվերի հրաշքներից մեկն է:

----------

Farfalla (01.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բրեդֆորդ Սիթիի» 14 –ամյա հարձակվող Կալում Պիլկինգթոնը դարձել է  «Լիվերպուլի» հերթական ձեռքբերումը: Այս թիմը շարունակում է իր քաղաքականությունը` ուղղված ամբողջ երկրով մեկ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ հավաքելուն, հայտնում է ukfootball.ru-ն:


«Բրեդֆորդ Սիթի»-ն Պիլկինգթոնի համար, որն, ի դեպ, 10 տարեկանից հանդես է գալիս այդ ակումբում, կստանա նախնական փոխհատուցում, որն էլ ապագայում կարող է աճել` կախված մարզիկի ելույթներից:


 «Կալումը միշտ էլ իր տարիքային խմբի տղաներից խոշոր է եղել, նա շատ ուժեղ  և ֆիզիկապես ամուր ֆուտբոլիստ է : Կալումը փորձաշրջան է անցել նաև Պրեմիեր լիգայի այլ ակումբում, բայց քանի որ «Լիվերպուլի» հետ մեզ մոտ  հիանալի հարաբերություններ են, նրանք նույնպես ցանկացան տեսնել  նրա խաղը և արդյունքում  որոշեցին ստորագրել պայմանագիրը», - ասել է «Բրեդֆորդ» Երիտասարդության զարգացման բաժանմունքի տնօրեն Պիտեր Հորնը:

 «Ոչ ոք չի խոստանում, որ նա կընդգրկվի առաջին թիմի կազմում, բայց մենք մաղթում ենք նրան ամենայն բարիք», -  հավելել է Հորնը: 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Sagittarius

*Լիվերպուլի նոր ձեռքբերումը*

Անգլիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան, նախկինում Չելսիում հանդես եկող, Ջո Քոլը այսուհետ հանդես կգա Լիվերպուլի կազմում: Կիսապաշտպանին ձեռք բերելու մասին լուրը Լիվերպուլը հաստատել է այսօր: Ջոն չորս տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել թմի հետ:

Հեշեցնենք, որ սա Կարմիրների եկրորդ ձեռքբերումն է այս սեզոնում: Մինչ այդ Լիվերպուլը ձեռք էր բերել Սերբիայի հավաքականի քսանինը ամյա հարձակվող Միլան Յովանովիչին:

Աղբյուր

----------

Yellow Raven (19.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լիվերպուլը ձեռք է բերել Գլազգո Ռեյնջերսի պաշտպանին


Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլը» այս ամառային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ընթացքում իր երրորդ ձեռքբերումն ունեցավ: Ակումբ է տեղափոխվել Շոտլանդիայի երիտասարդական հավաքականի պաշտպան Դենի Ուիլսոնը:

Գործարքի արժեքը կազմել է 5 մլն ֆունտ:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ «Լիվերպուլ» էին տեղափոխվել հարձակվող Միլան Յովանովիչը և պաշտպան Ջո Քոուլը: 

*Հղում*

----------

Sagittarius (22.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Քոուլը Լիվերպուլում կկրի 10-ը համարի մարզաշապիկը





Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլն» ու կիսապաշտպան Ջո Քոուլի ներկայացուիցչները լուծել են բոլոր մանրուքները ֆուտբոլիստի` մերսիսայդյան ակումբ տեղափոխվելու կապակցությամբ:

Նոր թիմում Անգլիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստը կկրի 10-ը համարի մարզաշապիկը:

Ջո Քոուլը հաջողությամբ անցել է բուշզննումը և ստորագրություն է դրել չորս տարվա պայմանագրի տակ, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է «Լիվերպուլի» պաշտոնական կայքը:

*Հղում*

----------

Sagittarius (22.07.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

ախր ի՞նչ ասես, իրա նմաններին ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ մատերի վրա կհաշվես, Կենդանի Լեգենդ, 
ցավոք, պարտվեցին :Sad:

----------

Gayl (22.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> New England Sports Ventures-ը` Լիվերպուլի նոր սեփականատեր




New England Sports Ventures (NESV) ընկերությունը հայտարարել է, որ “Լիվերպուլի” ձեռքբերման հետ կապված  գործարքը հաջող ավարտ է ունեցել: 
Ըստ համաձայնագրի պայմանների` NESV-ը գնել է “Լիվերպուլը” 300 մլն ֆունտի դիմաց` ամբողջությամբ մարելով ակումբի պարտքերը: Մինչ այս “Լիվերպուլը” տարեկան վճարում էր 25-30 մլն ֆունտ, իսկ այժմ վճարելու է ընդամենը 2-3 միլիոն:  
NESV ընկերությունը հիմնվել է Մասաչուսեց նահանգում, նրան է պատկանում “Բոստոն Ռեդ Սոկս” բեյսբոլային ակումբը, “Ֆենուեյ Պարկ” մարզադաշտը, New England Sports Network հեռուստաընկերության 80%-ը և NASCAR առաջնությանը մասնակցող Roush Fenway Racing թիմի 50%-ը:
“NESV ընկերության կողմից ուզում եմ ասել, որ մենք շատ ուրախ ենք նման պատվի արժանանալու համար: Մեր հիմնական նպատակն է վերադարձնել “Լիվերպուլին” իր հզորությունը: Առաջնահերթ մենք ցանկանում ենք հաղթել: Մենք հաղթանակների լավ պատմություն ունենք, և այսօր ցանկանում ենք, որպեսզի “Լիվերպուլի” երկրպագուներն իմանան. մեր գլխավոր նպատակը հաղթանակներն են”, - NESV-ի սեփականատեր Ջոն Հենրիի խոսքերն է մեջբերում “Լիվերպուլի” պաշտոնական կայքը: 

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13117/*

----------


## Sagittarius

> New England Sports Ventures (NESV) ընկերությունը հայտարարել է, որ “Լիվերպուլի” ձեռքբերման հետ կապված  գործարքը հաջող ավարտ է ունեցել: 
> Ըստ համաձայնագրի պայմանների` NESV-ը գնել է “Լիվերպուլը” 300 մլն ֆունտի դիմաց` ամբողջությամբ մարելով ակումբի պարտքերը: Մինչ այս “Լիվերպուլը” տարեկան վճարում էր 25-30 մլն ֆունտ, իսկ այժմ վճարելու է ընդամենը 2-3 միլիոն:  
> NESV ընկերությունը հիմնվել է Մասաչուսեց նահանգում, նրան է պատկանում “Բոստոն Ռեդ Սոկս” բեյսբոլային ակումբը, “Ֆենուեյ Պարկ” մարզադաշտը, New England Sports Network հեռուստաընկերության 80%-ը և NASCAR առաջնությանը մասնակցող Roush Fenway Racing թիմի 50%-ը:
> “NESV ընկերության կողմից ուզում եմ ասել, որ մենք շատ ուրախ ենք նման պատվի արժանանալու համար: Մեր հիմնական նպատակն է վերադարձնել “Լիվերպուլին” իր հզորությունը: Առաջնահերթ մենք ցանկանում ենք հաղթել: Մենք հաղթանակների լավ պատմություն ունենք, և այսօր ցանկանում ենք, որպեսզի “Լիվերպուլի” երկրպագուներն իմանան. մեր գլխավոր նպատակը հաղթանակներն են”, - NESV-ի սեփականատեր Ջոն Հենրիի խոսքերն է մեջբերում “Լիվերպուլի” պաշտոնական կայքը: 
> 
> *http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13117/*


Միայն մեկ բան կասեմ՝

----------


## Sagittarius

Լուիս Սուարեսի տրանսֆերը Լիվերպուլ համաձայնեցված է, որը վերջնականապես կստորագրվի բժշական հետազնությունից հետո: Տրասֆեր արժեքը կազմում է 26.5 միլլիոն եվրո:  :Smile: 

Աղբյուր՝ Լիվերպուլի պաշտոնական կայք

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

բացի Սուարեսից, հենց նոր ՝ժամեր առաջ տրանսֆերային պատուհանի փակմանից, Նյուքասլի տաղանդավոր հարձակվող Էնդի Քերոլը  եկավ Լիվերպուլ, իսկ Տորես՝ Չելսի..

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էլ Նինյո, վի վիլլ միսս յու  :քռաաաայ

Լիվերպուլին գումարը հիմա չի խանգարի, բայց ախր Տորրեսը մերն էր :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սուարեսի ու Քերոլի գինը  գերազանցում է Տորեսի տրանսֆերը...

----------


## Sagittarius

Սուարեսը 26.5 միլլիոն եվրո էր, Քերոլի ու Տորրեսի տրանսֆեր արժեքի մասին Լիվերպուլի պաշտոնական կայքում դեռ ինֆո չկա, բայց լսել եմ, որ Տորրեսը 52 միլլիոն եվրո էր

----------


## Սերխիո

Քերոլինը մոտ 35  միլիոն
http://www.eurosport.ru/football/pre...o2646661.shtml

այսինքն երկուսով ավելի շատ , քան Տորեսը, բայց ամեն դեպքում սա ավելի ձեռնատու ու հեռանկարային քայլ ա

----------

Farfalla (01.02.2011), Sagittarius (01.02.2011), Yellow Raven (01.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սուարեսը 26.5 միլլիոն եվրո էր, Քերոլի ու Տորրեսի տրանսֆեր արժեքի մասին Լիվերպուլի պաշտոնական կայքում դեռ ինֆո չկա, բայց լսել եմ, որ Տորրեսը 52 միլլիոն եվրո էր


Տորրեսին 50 միլիոն ֆունտ են տվել, այսինքն մոտ` 58 միլիոն եվրո :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ճիշտ որոշում էր, վերջերս Տորրեսը էդքան էլ օգուտ չէր տալիս Լիվերին, իրան շատը անունի համար էին պահում :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Լիվերպուլ Մանչեսթր 2-0  Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո

----------


## Sagittarius

Հաղորդում պատերզամի ճակատից: :Sos: 

Էնֆիլդի ճակատում կենացմահու մարտի են բռնվել Լիվերպուլի և Մանչեսթերի մարտիկները: Կատաղի պայքար ամեն քառակուսիմետրի համար: 

Մարտի հենց ամենասկզբից Մերսիսայդցիները ողջ ճակատով անցան գրոհի, ուրուգվայական և հոլանդական ջոկատների օգնությամբ նրանց երկու անգամ հաջողվեց գրավել թշնամու ստրատեգիական հենակետերը: 

Մանչեսթերի կողմում կան զոհեր, ձախ թևում տեղակայված պորտուգալական վարձկանների ջոկատը չդիմացավ ճնշմանը և փախուստի դիմեց դաշտից:

Սպասենք նորությունների ճակատամարտի երկրորդ մասից.... բշ բշ դոոոոում, բշշշշշշշշշ.....

This is Anfield!!!

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2011), Farfalla (06.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

3-0  :Smile:  

Գարեջուրը ձեռս կարելի ա արդեն հանգիստ վայելել  :Drinks:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

Լիվեռպուլ պռադակշըն  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> 3-0  
> 
> Գարեջուրը ձեռս կարելի ա արդեն հանգիստ վայելել


Ափսոս խաղը չկարողացա տեսնեմ համ էլ  3:1 ա վերջացել  :Tongue: : 
Լիվերը երկրորդ գրանտին հաղթեց, սա արդեն դուրս գալիս է, սպասում եմ, որ մյուս տարի նորից ոտքի կանգնի և աշխարհին ասի, թե ՉԼ ում  ոնց պետք է խաղան:

----------

Sagittarius (06.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ափսոս խաղը չկարողացա տեսնեմ համ էլ  3:1 ա վերջացել : 
> Լիվերը երկրորդ գրանտին հաղթեց, սա արդեն դուրս գալիս է, սպասում եմ, որ մյուս տարի նորից ոտքի կանգնի և աշխարհին ասի, թե ՉԼ ում  ոնց պետք է խաղան:


Մեկ-մեկ արդեն կասկածում եմ որ Լիվերպուլը ուժերը մենակ գրանտների համար ա պահում: Բայց մի բան փաստ է. աշխարհում գոյություն չունի թիմ, որը լրիվ մոտիվացիայով խաղացող Լիվերպուլին կարողանա դիմակայել, հատկապես Էնֆիլդում:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկ-մեկ արդեն կասկածում եմ որ Լիվերպուլը ուժերը մենակ գրանտների համար ա պահում: Բայց մի բան փաստ է. աշխարհում գոյություն չունի թիմ, որը լրիվ մոտիվացիայով խաղացող Լիվերպուլին կարողանա դիմակայել, հատկապես Էնֆիլդում:


Դե գրանտների հետ խաղը ուրիշ ա, ինչքան թույլերին պարտվեն մեկա գրանտի հետ խաղում են մաքսիմալ ուժերով: Ապեր Սուարեզը լավ խաղա՞ց, էլի մենակ էր խաղու՞մ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դե գրանտների հետ խաղը ուրիշ ա, ինչքան թույլերին պարտվեն մեկա գրանտի հետ խաղում են մաքսիմալ ուժերով: Ապեր Սուարեզը լավ խաղա՞ց, էլի մենակ էր խաղու՞մ:


Սուարեզը էսօր փայլեց, անկասկած հանդիպման լավագույն խաղացողն էր: Երկու գոլը հանգիստ կարելիա ա իրա հաշվին գրել, մեծ մասը ինքը արեց: Խաղի վերջում էլ իրան զամեն անելուց բոլոր երրպագուները ոտքի վրա ծափ էին տալիս: 

Այստեղ կարող ես գոլերը նայել, նայի առաջին գոլը :Smile:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> նայի առաջին գոլը


Շուտվանից այսպիսի գոլ չէի տեսել  :Shok:  : Ապրի տղեն, եթե այսպես շարունակի ապա հաստատ մի քանի հատ Տոռես արժի :

----------


## Լեո

Լիվերպուլ  :Dance: 

Շատ լավ խաղ էր, մեծ բավականություն ստացա  :Ok: 

Մնում ա, որ Արսենալը հերթական անգամ չհիասթափեցի՝ ամենակարևոր պահին միավորներ կորցնելով  :Sad:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011), Sagittarius (06.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լիվերպուլ  :Love: 

Անգլիայում Արսենալից հետո միշտ Լիվերպուլին եմ համակրել, չնայած հիմնականում էդ կապվածա եղել թիմի ավանդույթների հետ :Smile: 
Էս խաղում միանգամից համ Լիվեպուլ էի բալետ անում, համ Արսենալ :Jpit: 

You'll never walk alone :Love:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011), Legolas (07.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Sagittarius (06.03.2011), Լեո (06.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լավնա էլի, բայց շուտ շարքից դուրս եկավ:  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավնա էլի, բայց շուտ շարքից դուրս եկավ:


Ջերրարդը շարքից դուրս եկա՞վ  :Shok: 

Լրիվ թամբալացել եմ, Մանչթեսթերյան նավթադոլարների ջարդի մասին էլ չգրեցի  :Love: 

Այսօր՝ Արսենալ - Լիվերպուլ  :Love:  ՝ երկու ամենասիրածս թմերը. Քերրոլ-Սուարես մահացու դուետը տեսնեք գործի մեջ:  :Smile: 

հ.գ. բայց մի տեսակ չեմ ուզում, որ Արսենալը միավոր կորցնի՝ Մանչեսթերը պետք ա էս տարի չեմպիոն չդառնա. իսկ Լիվեպուլը ամեն դեպքում Եվրո լիգայից ավել չի ձգի:

----------


## Sagittarius

Մի թեթև վիճակագրություն այսօրվա խաղի համար. 

վերջին անգամ Մերսիսայդցիները Արսենալի հարկի տակ հաղթանակ են տոնել տասնմեկ տարի առաջ: Էմիրեյթս մարզադաշտում Լիվերպուլը ընդհանրապես հաղթանակ չի տոնել
Լիվերպուլը հաղթել ա ընդամենը երեքը ԱՊԼում Արսենալի դեմ վերջին տասնինը դիմակայությունում, իսկ վերջին յոթ խաղերում ընդհանրապես հաղթանակ չի տոնել
Արսենալ- Լիվերպուլ դիմակայություններում ԱՊԼ պատմության մեջ ամենաշատ հեթթրիկներն է գրացվել /ընդհանուր հինգ/

----------


## Sagittarius

Ջաաա՜ն, ջա՜ն, ջա՜ն. սիրում եմ, պաշտում եմ *Անգլիական Պրեմիեր Լիգան*

Աշխարհի ոչ մի ֆուտբոլ չի համեմատվի այն ֆուտբոլի հետ, որը խաղում են ԱՊԼում խաղի վերջին րոպեներին: 

Խաղի 97րդ րոպե, կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ավարտված է, բայց՝ ոչ: Լիվերպուլի պաշտպանը լրիվ դատարկ տեղը տուգանային հրապարակում գցում է Ֆաբրեգասին.... Պենալ... Վան Պերսին մոտենում է Գնդակին... բաաաա՜խ... և գոոոոոլ:  Արսենալի երկրպագուները ցնծում են.... Արսենալը ևվս երկու միավորով մոտիկանում է առաջատարին՝ Մանչեսթերին... խաղին մնացել է ընդամնեը մեկ րոպե.... կասեք՝ «վե՞րջ»..... ո՛չ, միայն ոչ ԱՊԼում.... մեկ րոպե անց Արեսանալի պաշտպաները գցում են Լիվերպուլի խաղացողին տուգանային հրապարակի գծի վրա.....պենա՞լ...ազատ հարվա՞ծ..... մրցավարը որոշում է ազատ հարված՝ չնայած Լուկասի դժգուհություններին, որը դժգոհելու համար դեղին քարտ է ստանում, սակայն մեկ րոպե անց նա կստանա ավելին քան դեղին քարտ:  

Սուարեսը մոտենում է գնդակին.... Արսենալի գրեթե բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները սեփական տուգանային հրապարակում են.... դարպասից հինգ մետր հեռավորության վրա կանգնած պատը Բեռլինի պատն է հիշեցնում..... Սուարես.... հարվաաած........գնդակը կպնում է ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկին.... այն օդում է /գնդակը, ոչ թե ֆուտբոլիստը :Smile: ...... կարծես թե Լիվերպուլը իրականացրեց այս խաղի վերջին հարվածը...... բայց մի րոպե.... Կույտը վազում է դեպի գնդակը, Էբուեն հետևից թեթևակի հրում է նրան.... ահա և շանսը, Կույտը առիթը բաց չի թողնում և ամբողջ ջանով մեկ տապալվում է գետին..... հնշում է մրցավարի սուլոցը..... պենալտի.... իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ... Կույտը Ֆաբրեգասից ֆիզիկապես ամուր ֆուտբոլիստի տպավորություն չի թողնում և նա էլ գետնին թավալ տալու հավասար իրավունք ունի...  :Smile:  

«Տուժածը» մոտենում է գնդակին.....բաաաաախ..... գոոոոոոոոլ..... Էմիրեյտսը շոկի մեջ է... 

Այո, ուզում էի, որ այս տարի Արսենալը չեմպիոն դառնար, բայց ԱՊԼի չեմպիոն լինելու համար ավելի վստահ համոզիչ ֆուտբոլ է պետք խաղալ.... իսկ Արսենալը իր հնրավարությունները /մեկը հենց Լիվերպուլի ընձեռնած, երբ վերջիներս հաղթեցին Մանչեսթրին/ հաճախ էր բաց թողնում...

----------

Farfalla (17.04.2011), Yellow Raven (17.04.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Լիվերպուլ  :Love: 

Հույսով եմ Կարրագերի հետ ամեն ինչ լավա:

Հ.Գ. ամբողջ ջանով գետնին տապալվածը Լուկասն էր  :Smile:

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիվերպուլ 
> 
> Հույսով եմ Կարրագերի հետ ամեն ինչ լավա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ամբողջ ջանով գետնին տապալվածը Լուկասն էր


Չէ, Կույտն էր.... ամեն դեպքում հեսա էլի կնայեմ..... 

էնքան ոգևորվա որ արդեն Կարագերի մասին մոռացա... մի քանի րոպե ուշքը գնացել էր... բայց արդեն խաղի յոթանասուներորդ րոպեին խաղի անգլիացի կոմենտատորը ասեց, որ Կարան արդեն ուշքի ա եկել և բժիշկների հետ է խոսում:




> Jamie Carragher has concussion but is okay - conversing with our medical staff in the Emirates


Լիվերխպուլի թվիթթերում, ասում ա Կարրագերի հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լրիվ տրագիկոմեդիա էր: Չնայած Արսենալի երկրպագու եմ, բայց դե նման խաղով երբ շանսը շանսի հետևից բաց են թողնում, թող այս տարի էլ մնան առանց մրցանակ: Անկայունություն, անկայունություն, անկայունություն...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիվերպուլ 
> 
> Հույսով եմ Կարրագերի հետ ամեն ինչ լավա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ամբողջ ջանով գետնին տապալվածը Լուկասն էր


Հա, կներես, ճիշտ ես, Լուկասն էր, դե այդ դեպքում այս պնդումը Լուկասի համար էլ ա ճիշտ :Smile:  




> Կույտը Ֆաբրեգասից ֆիզիկապես ամուր ֆուտբոլիստի տպավորություն չի թողնում և նա էլ գետնին թավալ տալու հավասար իրավունք ունի...

----------


## Sagittarius

Ռեյնան բոց ա

----------

Yellow Raven (18.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Արսենալ 0-2 Լիվերպուլ 

Լավ ենք սկսել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sagittarius

Խթաններին էլ հնձեցինք ու դուրս եկանք առաջին հորիզոնական

----------


## Յոհաննես

Միակ թիմը,որ Ռեալից հետո պրիզնատ եմ գալիս Լիվերն է  :Jpit: 
Պետք է հաղթել ԱՊԼ-ն  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Լիվերպուլ-Մանչեսթր Սիթի 4։3
Շուտվանից սենց թույն խաղ չէի տեսել, Լիվերպուլը շատ գրագետ ու լավ խաղ խաղաց։
Պաշտպանությունում անելիքներ կան, բայց կարծում եմ նորեկը լրիվ տեղը կքցի։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.01.2018)

----------

